# Wie lange lebt ein gutes Netzteil von euch?



## Ion (6. Februar 2013)

Hallo

Ich bin seit 2009 ein sehr zufriedener Nutzer eines S700 NT´s
Dieses Netzteil hat mich bereits bei vielen Hardware-wechseln begleitet und ich möchte es am liebsten nie mehr tauschen.
Daher die Frage, wie hoch ist die Lebenserwartung des S700 bei normaler Belastung, sprich 300-400W?

Bin gespannt auf die Antwort


----------



## DrWaikiki (6. Februar 2013)

FUUU. Hab übersehen, dass das ein supportforum von cougar ist. 
Ich dachte die Frage war an mich gerichtet :wand: :wand:


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2013)

Hm ich habe das Cougar SX 700 seit ein paar Jahren, ist bei mir mittlerweile auch eher oversized mit ca 350W unter Last. Dazu kommt ein Cougar A 400 was ca 6 Monate jünger ist aber schon viel ertragen durfte.
Generell kann die Frage wohl kaum einer beantworten, quasi fast alle NTs die mal gekauft wurden laufen noch. Ein akt. Enermax hielt nur wenige Monate und ein Be Quiet Straight Power mußte innerhalb 24 Std. 2 x getauscht werden bevor es sich nach 12 Monaten mit Rauch - und Brandzeichen in die Jagdgründe verabschiedete.


----------



## Gast20140625 (6. Februar 2013)

Ich hab keine Ahnung, ich glaube nicht, dass man das allgemein sagen kann. 

Denke das kommt auf die Temperatur sowie die Qualität der Bauteile (vor allem Kondensatoren?) an.
Wenn du jemanden kennst, der sich damit auskennt, kannst du ihn ja mal reinsehen lassen.

Ich schätze mal, dass ein qualitativ hochwertiges Netzteil locker 5 Jahre mitmachen sollte, bei guten Schutzschaltungen kann man es auch länger drin lassen.


EDIT: Ouuh mist, das ist im Cougar Support Forum. Hab das über die App total verpeilt.
Dachte, dass soll so eine allgemeine Diskussion über: "wie lange nutzt ihre eure Netzteile" mit eigenen Erfahrungen usw. werden.


----------



## xlacherx (6. Februar 2013)

ich hatte eins von seasonic. 600W. nach 4 jahren habe ich es nicht mehr verbaut, da ich beim gehäuse wechsel lieber ein neues verbaut hab.. daher kann ich dazu leider auch nichts sagen, da es die 4 jahre lang ohne murren sein dienst getan hat!


----------



## TheOnLY (6. Februar 2013)

mir ist noch keines meiner nts abgeraucht und eins ist schon 7 jahre alt


----------



## Gast20140625 (6. Februar 2013)

Mir ist übrigens auch noch keines abgeraucht und ich hatte schon fast 10 Jahre alte FSP Netzteile in Betrieb, welche vorher die ganze Zeit in Schulen verwendet wurden. (also sehr viel gelaufen sind)
Die haben zusätzlich später noch die eine oder andere Überlastung mit Notabschaltung beim rumexperimentieren außerhalb des PCs überlebt. War erstaunt, wie viel die aushalten.


----------



## Z3Rlot (6. Februar 2013)

Habe ein Corsair Netzteil 750 Watt seit über 1 Jahr ohne Probleme 
Das hier

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=16ZS4EA4KZ3W19A8TGJ9


----------



## muihbuih (6. Februar 2013)

Ich habe ein 500W NT von OCZ, ist schon seit über 3 Jahren in Betrieb und ich hatte damit bis jetzt nie Probleme , 
auch wenn es schon sehr lange und auch stark beansprucht wird.
( warscheinlich rauchts gleich ab wenn ich Enter drücke  )

Ein MS-Tech welches sehr selten in Betrieb war von mir ist nach nem halben Jahr Funkeneffektvoll abgeraucht, ja war sehr schön anzuschauen die Blitze die hinten aus dem PC schossen, zum Glück ist ansonsten alles heil geblieben dabei.

Aber abschätzen kann man die Lebensdauer wohl nur wenn man da genaue Daten der Komponenten hat und den genauen Strom und die Spannung die da durchfließen und die wirst du wohl nicht haben oder?
Außerdem kann mit unterschiedlichen Fertigungstoleranzen auch mal was schneller oder langsamer kaputt gehen.


----------



## Ion (7. Februar 2013)

Ist ja schön und gut das ihr von euren NT´s berichtet, aber was hat das mit dem Thema zutun? 
Die Frage geht hier an den Support von Cougar, denn ich denke, sonst kann mir darauf wohl niemand antworten.


----------



## Muetze (7. Februar 2013)

erwartest du wirklich ne andere Aussage als 2 Jahre sprich Garantie, bzw Gewährleistungszeit?

zudem ist die Abnutzung des NT's ja von mehrerern Faktoren abhängig, wie Luftfeuchte, wie Leistungsspitzen innerhalb der Hausverkabelung und und und....


----------



## Equilibrium (7. Februar 2013)

Die Antwort hast du dir damit 





> sonst kann mir darauf wohl niemand antworten.


 selbst gegeben.
Es kann dir keiner genau sagen, wie lange so ein Teil hält und wenn nur geschätzt.


----------



## Ion (3. Januar 2014)

Besteht denn, nach knapp einem Jahr, die Hoffnung das sich hier noch jemand von Cougar zu Wort meldet?

Ich befinde dieses Supportforum ansonsten für ziemlich überflüssig 

Ich nutze das NT nämlich immer noch.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (3. Januar 2014)

Diese Frage lässt sich ganz einfach und dennoch unbestimmt beantworten: Vorausgesetzt alle Betriebsparameter stimmen und die Bauteile des NTs sind nicht aus Spargründen unterdimensioniert worden, hält ein NT solange, bis irgendwo in der Schaltung ein Elko deutlich an Kapazität verliert. Wie lange es dauert, hängt von der Qualität dieser ab. Aber egal wie gut sie sind - früher oder später werden sie versagen. Würde man regelmäßig alle Elkos im NT auswechseln, würde ein NT "ewig" laufen.


----------



## ich111 (3. Januar 2014)

Es ist noch anzumerken, dass auch ein Netzteil, dass die Hardware noch mit Strom versorgt defekt sein kann, die Filterung kann nämlich den Geist aufgeben und das freut die Spannungswandler auf Mainboard und Graka und die restlichen Komponenten sehr

Netzteile sollte daher eigentlich immer nach Garantiezeit + ein paar % der Garantiezeit getauscht werden.


----------



## -Ultima- (3. Januar 2014)

Ich habe seit knapp 6 Jahren (Feb.2008) ein BeQuiet! *Dark* Power Pro P7 (450w).


----------



## Ion (4. Januar 2014)

@*ich111*
Gibt es denn irgendeine Möglichkeit, für mich als Laien, das Netzteil zu "testen"? Also wie "gut" es noch ist?
Das einzige was ich bisher getan habe, war es regelmäßig zu reinigen. Das Teil auf zu machen traue ich mich ehrlich gesagt nicht.
Würde euch aber evtl. ein Bild vom Inneren helfen, mir etwas über den Zustand zu sagen?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. Januar 2014)

Hi Ion

Um zu sehen ob dein Netzteil schon Gebrauch oder Verbrauchs spuren egal wie man es nenne will aufweißt,
musst du es öffnen daran für kein Weg vorbei. Meine Erfahrung dazu ist das wenn du auf den runden Kondensatoren eine kleine "Wölbung" "Berg" "Erhöhung" sehen solltest oder dort ein das obere Abdeckplättchen sich ablöst, kann es zu Beispiel sein das er zu warm wurde und dann bald explodiert.  
Kein Scheiß hatte ich als Anzeichen von einem Netzteil von 2005 einmal 
und dann ist es im Betrieb verreckt als ich es unter Vollast mal belastet habe um zu sehn ob es noch funktioniert oder nicht, 
die dämpfe hatten eine lecker übel riechenden Fischgeschmack  Achtung nicht einatmen sehr giftig !
Das alles damals an alter Hardware getestet, nicht das irgend etwas Wertfolles kaputt geht dabei.

Weiß nicht wie die Netzteile sich vom Aufbau verändert haben in den letzten Jahren, 
aufschrauben reinsehn Bilder machen und dann schauen wir mal ob etwas auffälliges zu sehn ist, je mehr Bilder um so besser.


----------



## Ion (6. Januar 2014)

Ich hab da gerade mal geschaut, traue mich aber nicht es auf zu machen 
Zudem müsste ich mein ganzes System auseinander nehmen ..

Dann läuft es eben einfach weiter, bis es irgendwann mal soweit ist. Ich denke, dass meine restliche Hardware keinen Schaden nehmen wird, das NT hat immerhin mal verdammt viel Geld gekostet und hat Schutzschaltungen ohne Ende.

Hoffen wir das beste


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Januar 2014)

Hm schon gute 6 Monde her wo sich der Krieger der Cougaren hat blicken lassen. Grundlos würde ich das NT eher nicht aufschrauben, in den meisten Fällen merkt man schon wenn das Ende naht


----------



## Razzor (6. Januar 2014)

@ ich111



ich111 schrieb:


> Netzteile sollte daher eigentlich immer nach Garantiezeit + ein paar % der Garantiezeit getauscht werden.



was ist den das für ne aussage sorry da kann man ja nur den kopf schütteln..... du vertreibst wohl netzteile  
in meinem ersten pc war mein netzteil 5 jahre drin und das war kein markenteil...... mitlerweile habe ich nen seasonic das sehr gut von der verarbeitung ist und ich einfach meine teure hardware schützen möchte.......

oft lese ich hier im forum das alle immer schreiben 500w reichen vollkommen selbst bei CF und SLI nun denn, wenn man sein netzteil immer an der oberen grenze betreibt kein wunder das die irgendwann über den jordan gehen.....



blos nicht das netzteil aufschrauben das kann LEBENSGEFÄHRLICH SEIN  in amerika ist ein junge daran gestorben weil sich ein kondensator an ihm entladen hat 
FINGER WEG VOM NETZTEIL DAS IST KANN GEFÄHRLICH WERDEN


----------



## ich111 (29. Januar 2014)

Nö ich bin eigentlich sogar stark gegen das Wegwerfen, aber um zu wissen ob das Gerät noch gut ist braucht man ein Oszilloskop


----------



## Gast20140625 (29. Januar 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Nö ich bin eigentlich sogar stark gegen das Wegwerfen, aber um zu wissen ob das Gerät noch gut ist braucht man ein Oszilloskop


 Aber nach der Garantiezeit schon wegwerfen?
Die beträgt bei einigen Herstellern doch nur 2 Jahre, willst du echt alle 2 Jahre das NT wegschmeißen und 80 Euro in ein neues investieren?

Wenn ich seh, was in Schulen oder einigen Firman an Hardware läuft, glaub ich kaum, dass das so zwingend notwendig ist.


----------



## _chiller_ (29. Januar 2014)

Ich empfehle in dem Zusammenhang mal diesen Artikel:
Das leisten alte Netzteile - ComputerBase

Bis auf ein Netzteil haben sich die alten Teile wirklich achtbar geschlagen. Ein Restrisiko kann man für das eigene Netzteil zwar nie ausschließen, aber spontan würde ich sagen das man ein gutes Markennetzteil auf jeden Fall 5 Jahre und länger nutzen kann.


----------



## ich111 (29. Januar 2014)

Die P7 haben da aber ordentlich Ripple&Noise

Und an dem einen E5 sieht man halt, dass man Oszilloskop nicht wissen kann ob das Netzteil noch in Ordnung oder schon defekt ist


----------



## _chiller_ (29. Januar 2014)

Die bis auf einem Wert noch im Rahmen liegen. Für ein 6Jahre altes Netzteil gehen die Werte doch in Ordnung.


----------



## DasRegal (24. Juni 2014)

Ich schreib das hier einfach mal rein, vllt hilft es ja mal jemanden.  Denn ich habe die Lebensdauer meines Netzteils komplett ausgenutzt. 
*Aber vorweg:*
Bei einem Netzteil kann man nicht direkt sagen wann es ablebt. Es kommt auf viele Faktoren an:

-Wie oft und wie lange wurde es benutzt
-Wie hoch waren die Umgebungstemperaturen
-Wie ist die Qualität der verbauten Bauteile (vorallem Elkos und Transistoren)

*Man sagt aber das ein Markennetzteil eines Arbeitsrechners ungefähr 4-7 Jahre hält.(250 Tage im Jahr a 8 Stunden) Danach sind sind die Elkos platt.*

Nun zu meinem Selbstversuch:
Ich habe mir im Jahr 2007 ein LC-Power Arkangel 850W gekauft. 
LC-Power?! Ich kann mir schon die ersten Kommentare denken. x)
LC-Power ist wie die meisten Netzteilmarken eine Firma die Geräte wiederum von anderen Firmen kaufen und ihren Namen draufkleben. Der Vorteil bei LC-Power ist man bezahlt nicht so viel für den Namen sondern mehr für das Netzteil und man bekommt das wofür man bezahlt. Alles von nicht empfehlenswerter Qualität ab 15€ bis zu oberklasse Qualität im dreistelligen Bereich.

Das Arkangel ist Baugleich zum Toughpower/Nitrox und wird vom namenhaften Hersteller CWT hergestellt. (CWT stellt unteranderem Netzteile für Antec, Corsair und viele weitere Marken her)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses Netzteil hatte über die Jahre mit den schlimmsten Bedingungen zu kämpfen: hohe Temperaturen, hohe Belastungen, hohe Laufzeit, Kurzschlüsse und zwei Blitzeinschläge.
Bestellt wurde es am 05.02.07 und am 08.06.14 fing es an zu stinken. Erfolgreich abgelebt ist es am 10.06.14. Wieso erfolgreich? Es hat keiner meiner Komponenten geschädigt, also sämtliche Schutzschaltungen haben gegriffen. 7 1/2 Jahre hat es also gehalten, bzw. genau 2682 Tage. Ich denke das ist eine beachtliche Leistung.


Ich kann euch nur den Tipp geben. Kauft euch ein gutes Netzteil (mit allen gängigen Schutzmechanismen) und kauft euch vorallem ein neues Netzteil. Dann wisst ihr wie alt es ist und das auch nicht daran rumgepfuscht wurde. Denn ein Netzteil kann viele Generationen an Hardware überstehen und ist somit eine längerfristige Investition die auch was kosten darf.


Und hier noch ein abschließendes Bild des Innenlebens meines Arkangels. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (24. Juni 2014)

Danke für deinen Beitrag. 4-7 Jahre also ... das klingt nicht unbedingt berauschend.
Meins läuft jetzt seit Dez. 2009 quasi im Dauereinsatz, aber ziemlich oft im Idle und höchstens unter ~60% der Kapazität.
Gekühlt wird es immer gut und Ausfälle etc. hatte ich bis jetzt noch gar keine.

Bei einem Kaufpreis um die 170€ (weiß nicht mehr genau) dürften an sich gar keine "billigen" Teile enthalten sein.

Ich hoffe das geht nie kaputt, noch nie hatte ich ausschließlich gute Erfahrungen mit einem Hardware-Teil gemacht.

Ich habe mir gerade mal die technischen Daten heraus gesucht, sieht das gut aus?


*Die technischen Daten:* 
 • Gehäusematerial: Stahl
• Gesamtleistung: 700 Watt
• 150 Watt kombinierte Ausgangsleistung (+3,3 und +5 Volt)
• 684 Watt (57 Ampere) kombinierte Ausgangsleistung (+12 Volt)
• universeller Weitbereichseingang: 100-240 VAC für unterschiedliche Stromnetze
• maximale Belastbarkeit der einzelnen Strom-Schienen:
• +3,3 Volt: 25 A
• +5,0 Volt: 25 A 
• +12 Volt V1: 20 A
• +12 Volt V2: 20 A
• +12 Volt V3: 24 A
• +12 Volt V4: 24 A
• -12 Volt: 0,6 A
• +5 Volt Standby: 3 A
• ATX Versionen: 2.2 und 2.3
• EMV-geschirmte Kabelstränge: ja 
• Aktiv PFC (99%)
• Lüfter: 140mm mit Nachlaufsteuerung
• Kabelmanagement: ja
• DC-to-DC Technik: ja
• Polymer-Aluminium-Kondensatoren: teilweise
• OCP (Over Current Protection) - Schutz vor Stromspitzen
• OPP (Over Power Protection) - Überlastungsschutz
• OVP AC (Over Voltage Protection) - Überspannungsschutz
• UVP (Under Voltage Protection) - Unterspannungsschutz
• SCP (Short Circuit Protection) - Schutz vor Kurzschlüssen
• OTP (Over Temperature Protection) - Überhitzungsschutz
• Standard-PS/2-Abmessungen (B×H×T): (150×86×180) mm
• Gewicht: 2,340 Kg (ohne Verpackung)
• Fertigung nach RoSH Verordnung
• MTBF: k.a.
• aktueller Marktpreis: ca. 135,- €
• bisherige Varianten: 550 und 700 Watt
• Zertifikate: 80 Plus Silber
• Garantie: 3 Jahre


In diesem Test sind auch Bilder vom inneren zu sehen:
http://www.pc-experience.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=29468


----------



## DasRegal (24. Juni 2014)

Also ich bin kein E-Techniker sondern nur Informatiker im Grundstudium, aber es sind alle Schutzschaltungen vorhanden und sieht von innen sauber verarbeitet aus. Du dürftest also noch einige Jahre Spaß damit haben, allerdings haben bestimmte Bauteile wie Kondensatoren einfach ein Ablaufdatum. Die können sich wie eine Autobatterie eine bestimme Anzahl von Auf- und Entladungen vertragen. Irgendwann lässt einfach die Kapazität nach und die Signalqualität der Spannungsversorgung lässt nach.Daran ändert auch der hohe Preis eines Netzteils nichts. Inwiefern die geringere Belastung nun Einfluss auf die Bauteile haben wird kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, aber der User _chiller_ der über mir gepostet hat ist wirklich Mann vom Fach.  
Und wenn die Elkos nachlassen heißt das nicht direkt, dass das Netzteil defekt ist und von einem auf den anderen Tag nicht mehr funktioniert. Gerade bei Rechnern die nur für erstellen von Word-dokumenten verwendet werden kann der PC noch lange weiterlaufen bevor die Lichter aus sind, da Stabilitätsprobleme vorallem bei hohen Belastungen auftreten.


----------



## Bier.jpg (10. November 2014)

Ich selbst hab es auch noch im Einsatz. Also das S700 und ich kann sagen das es bisher keine Probleme macht. Lass es einfach laufen bis es Abkratzt. Du kannst natuerlich mit AIDA64 einen Blick auf die Spannungen werfen, ob die Grob passen (last + Leerlauf) 

Weiterhin hab ich Letztens ein Uraltes Enermax Gereinigt und Fans Getauscht, das legendäre 353 Watt Teil. Technik innen sah aus wie NEU nachdem ich es sauber gemacht habe. Alle Kondensatoren OK und es war 24/7 im Einsatz mit einem Dual P3. Seitdem das System gebaut wurde. ( etwa um die Jahrtausend wende). 3-4 Jahre sind kein Alter fuer PC Hardware. ...

Mach dir keine Sorgen, das Teil wird noch Ewig rennen. 
Die Natur wird dir Danken wenn du es laufen lässt bis es Abfackelt. Es ist ein 80+ Silber. Selbst wenn du auf ein 80+ Titanium wechselst produzierst du mehr Umweltschutz in den nächsten 10 Jahren als wenn du deines weiter laufen lässt. 


gruss


----------



## Ion (2. Juli 2015)

Also für alle die das vielleicht interessiert:
Das NT läuft immer noch und ist inzwischen bei einem Kumpel verbaut.

Mal schauen wie lange es noch macht


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2015)

Dein Kumpel soll mal eine GTX 980 verbauen, dann kann er zusehen, wie die Filterung alles von sich streckt.


----------



## Ion (3. Juli 2015)

Der betreibt damit aktuell zwei 290´er


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Juli 2015)

Ich hab seit 6 Jahren ein Coba Nitrox 600 Watt NT (oft in Betrieb) und das tut seinen Dienst immer noch so gut wie am ersten Tag. Teure NT scheinen im Allgemeinen sehr lange zu halten.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> Der betreibt damit aktuell zwei 290´er



AMD hat nicht den Maxwell Boost.


----------



## Ion (4. Juli 2015)

Na dann ist doch alles gut 
Ganz ehrlich, das ist jetzt auch sein Problem. Ich habe ihm gesagt wie alt das Teil ist, er hat es mir aber trotzdem abgekauft.
Hoffen wir einfach das es noch lange läuft


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2015)

Ich hoffe doch auch, dass es noch lange laufen wird und sofern sich die Lastzustände jetzt nicht großartig geändert haben, also von deinem System zu seinem System, sollte auch nicht viel passieren.

Andererseits steckst du auch nicht drin. Kann durchaus sein, dass der eine oder andere Cap in der Filterung schon leicht aufgebläht ist. Sowas kannst du nur feststellen, wenn du das Netzteil aufmachst und nachschaust.


----------



## Narbennarr (4. Juli 2015)

700W bei zwei 290er? Das läuft dann aber an der Kotzgrenze^^


----------



## Ion (4. Juli 2015)

Bei einer einzelnen 290 mit OC + 3770K + OC habe ich 420W gemessen. Komplett ohne OC sinds ~360W, mit zwei 290 dürften wir dann irgendwo bei 600W liegen?
Geht also noch


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2015)

Sofern er mit Frame Limiter spielt, ist die Leistungsaufnahme sowieso nicht so hoch.
Das merke ich gut bei meinen Karten, da spare ich gut 80 watt.


----------



## Ion (14. Dezember 2016)

Das wird langsam zur Gewohnheit hier. 

Das NT läuft *immer noch* und inzwischen sogar mit einer GTX 1070.


----------



## MircoSfot (6. Februar 2018)

Ich habe noch nie aufgrund eines defekten Netzteils eines austauschen müssen. Ich tat dies immer dann wenn die Garantie weg war. Wie man ein Netzteil schrotten kann ist mir auf ewig ein Rätsel.


----------



## Ion (6. März 2019)

Teil rennt nach wie vor, inzwischen mit zwei 1070.


----------



## -Shorty- (6. März 2019)

Ion schrieb:


> Teil rennt nach wie vor, inzwischen mit zwei 1070.



Interessanter wär auch, ob es defekte Datenträger oder andere Bauteile am PC gab/gibt die möglicherweise wegen des Netzteils gestorben sind. Lässt sich ja auch nur vermuten, wenn es keine andere Hinweise zum Defekt gibt. Hast du das NT zwischendurch mal mit ner Gtx 970 gequält?


----------



## Ion (6. März 2019)

Eine 970 hatte ich nie da dran. Aber ich weiß nicht, was mein Kumpel damit alles gemacht hat. Bisher weiß ich nur von einem defekten Mainboard, aber das hatte nichts mit dem NT zutun.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Oktober 2020)

Mein 450er Cougar hat jetzt 13 Jahre auf dem Buckel.
Vorgestern lief es im Zweit-PC über 8 Stunden fehlerfrei.


----------



## HisN (18. Oktober 2020)

Edit.


----------

